# fuzzed paper on sheetrock/from sanding



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Here, in alaska the moisture is always a problem and it seem like its extra easy to fuzz the paper when sanding, especially where feathering into the dyrwall surface. What is a good grit of sand paper for this problem, or a way to prevent it from getting so bad?


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

i'd have to honestly say don't "overcoat" your work so that you don't have to sand like hell, should be skimming your final so minimal sanding is required with lowest grit being 150 (depending on manufacturer)
haha get that sprayer and follow with a tight wipe and you'll have no more fuzzies.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

^couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Brockster (Dec 15, 2007)

Just "wet sponge" where you fuzzed the paper. The wet sponge or mop will lay it back down...


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Haven't seen you in a while, Brockster.


----------

